# found this jewel today



## Craig Knight (Feb 28, 2011)

Found this today covered in kudzu and in great shape. Pulled it out and took to the shop to do some restoration work soon. No rust, the Texaco Fire Chief signs front and rear are near perfect,  the glass globes inside are perfect, not sure of its age just yet but gas was. 37 cents a gallon last time it worked.  Even the front and rear doors open and shut like it was new. Will get more pics soon.


----------



## irocz2u (Feb 28, 2011)

37cents a gallen  thats  back  n  the  70s


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 28, 2011)

Without seeing the whole pump, I'd say early 40's, maybe 50's. Where did you find it, and more important, what did you pay?


----------



## CAL (Feb 28, 2011)

irocz2u said:


> 37cents a gallen  thats  back  n  the  70s



You are correct,before that it was 25.9 around here.


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 28, 2011)

irocz2u said:


> 37cents a gallen  thats  back  n  the  70s





Capt Quirk said:


> Without seeing the whole pump, I'd say early 40's, maybe 50's. Where did you find it, and more important, what did you pay?





CAL said:


> You are correct,before that it was 25.9 around here.



Found it in front of an old supply house/hardware store. It was free, more less it belonged to my brothers father in law.  His dad put it in years ago.  Gas was probably 37 cents back in the 70's but the pump and signs are a good bit older. I'll do some checking later this week and find out also will take better pics.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 28, 2011)

That's a neat find.  Price is 70's, but the pump I believe is a bit older than that.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2011)

Great find!  Congrats!


----------



## wilber85 (Feb 28, 2011)

The dollars spent doesnt even go into the double digits!


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool find ,Congrats!


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 1, 2011)

Found out a little today,  the pump was only manufactured like this one between 1947-48. Its a model 100 D.  My brother located a glass globe that goes on top for it.  Can't wait to get it finished up.


----------



## stev (Mar 1, 2011)

How much


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 1, 2011)

stev said:


> How much



One restored was listed for sale on eBay just like this one and it was around 20
00.00. The globe he found was only $110.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 1, 2011)

Pretty cool old pump. It's amazing what's out there laying around.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 2, 2011)

Craig Knight said:


> Found out a little today,  the pump was only manufactured like this one between 1947-48. Its a model 100 D.  My brother located a glass globe that goes on top for it.  Can't wait to get it finished up.



Even without full pics, I did a good job calling the age  If you are interested, there is a forum for pump  and gas collectors. They would be able to help you find the stuff to fix it up right, and pretty good folks there too. I'd have to search for it, been a while since I been there, and I don't have it bookmarked anymore.


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 2, 2011)

Heres a few more. I made a mistake om the model # also its a Model 100 B


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 2, 2011)

How much you want for it?


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice find..


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry Capt. This is one of the things that just don't have a price.


----------



## Deerhead (Mar 3, 2011)

My truck is runnning low on gas.  I stop by to fill up! 
$.37 I can afford 

Those were the days!


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 3, 2011)

Deerhead said:


> My truck is runnning low on gas.  I stop by to fill up!
> $.37 I can afford
> 
> Those were the days!



Sure but theres a $3.30 per gallon service charge.


----------



## Jasper (Mar 3, 2011)

Very cool find!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 29, 2011)

Wouldn't it be worth more left in its current state? I thought gas pump and sign collectors like the petina and all that jazz?


----------



## Pat Tria (Apr 1, 2011)

Holy Toledo!!!!! The total sale only goes up to $9.99


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 1, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Wouldn't it be worth more left in its current state? I thought gas pump and sign collectors like the petina and all that jazz?





Pat Tria said:


> Holy Toledo!!!!! The total sale only goes up to $9.99



S.o.s it may be to a collector but this ones goin in my brothers shop and likely wont ever get sold.

Pat, wouldn't it be nice for that to be the price now.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 2, 2011)

Cool find! Congrats!


----------



## olcaptain (Apr 2, 2011)

Great find!!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Apr 3, 2011)

High test gas hit 35 cents a gallon in the Northeast in 1970. We would go and purchase our regular gas from a no-name gas station for 10 cents a gallon, while the big name stations were getting 29 cents a gallon for regular. $2.50 would fill a 25 gallon gas tank on the 1969 Chevy Impala.


----------



## cliff&pam (Apr 4, 2011)

My dad restores old gas pumps that one there would go for about $1200. fixed up ! Good lookn pump there.


----------

